# S6 LED Lights



## kpg111 (May 5, 2002)

I saw over the internet the OEM S6 LED Lights installed on Treg, so I ordered mine from ECS. I'm all ready to take on the job but I just wanted to make sure that I can tap, for a power source, to the front sidemarker lights. Or if you have other suggestions as to where I can tap/wire it I'll be very happy if you can chime in....thanks in advance.


----------



## miraclewhips (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: S6 LED Lights (kpg111)*

Would you be able to find this photo again? Are you thinking of running these without the foglights, or in addition to the foglights and headlights? (3 sets of lights up front?)


----------



## kpg111 (May 5, 2002)

*Re: S6 LED Lights (miraclewhips)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miraclewhips* »_Would you be able to find this photo again? Are you thinking of running these without the foglights, or in addition to the foglights and headlights? (3 sets of lights up front?)

I'm planning on running them with the headlights and front fogs, hence tapping into the sidemarker lights. Do you happen to know an alternate power source? Here are a couple of pictures I found w/c will basically be my driving inspiration.


----------



## Ross08TouaregV8 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: S6 LED Lights (kpg111)*

wow! definitely marking this thread for a follow up. Very cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: S6 LED Lights (kpg111)*

I looked into this based on the thread over on Club Touareg. 
http://www.clubtouareg.com/for....html
First of all, the lights themselves are quite expensive (I recall somewhere around $400 to $500). The lights were no cheaper buying them in Germany (this indicates to me that the US price hadn't caught up with the German price yet, so buy them now if you really want them).
Second, I thought this was a modification that is mainly for aesthetics over function. 
Third, I think that the modification would be more than most Touareg owners would be capable of handling on their own.
Consequently, I am not going to do it to my car and I am not going pursue it to offer as something to sell the parts for.
I suspect that if you looked around on the internet, you could find something at a much lower cost that would function in the same manner, be easier to mount, and easier to wire, such as this LED strip on eBay:
http://cgi.ebay.com/WHITE-12-1...wItem


----------



## Calinada (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: S6 LED Lights (kpg111)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kpg111* »_









Incredible mod, if only for aesthetics.


----------



## miraclewhips (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: S6 LED Lights (kpg111)*

Damn, those do look nice! Others have been installing these into the MKV R32 as well, so it is not an impossible task. It sounds like it won't be cheap, but I think it is worth it if you do it right with OEM parts!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
FWIW, here is the link to the MKV R32 thread on this.....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3352836


_Modified by miraclewhips at 9:22 AM 2-21-2008_


----------



## kpg111 (May 5, 2002)

*Re: S6 LED Lights (miraclewhips)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miraclewhips* »_Damn, those do look nice! Others have been installing these into the MKV R32 as well, so it is not an impossible task. It sounds like it won't be cheap, but I think it is worth it if you do it right with OEM parts!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
FWIW, here is the link to the MKV R32 thread on this.....
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3352836

_Modified by miraclewhips at 9:22 AM 2-21-2008_

I have already looked into that thread searching more info, but you know, I'll go for it this weekend, since I already have all the parts needed. 


_Modified by kpg111 at 2:37 PM 2-21-2008_


----------



## EuroTra$H (May 6, 2006)

*Re: S6 LED Lights (kpg111)*

Looks great... I see the mod bug is still with you from your e46 days







I can't shake it either. I was one of the 1st guys to have "angel eyes" on my 3 I may just have to be an earlybird on this little head turner as well.
Post pics and instructions if you get to it 1st


----------



## kpg111 (May 5, 2002)

*Re: S6 LED Lights (EuroTra$H)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroTra$H* »_Looks great... I see the mod bug is still with you from your e46 days







I can't shake it either. I was one of the 1st guys to have "angel eyes" on my 3 I may just have to be an earlybird on this little head turner as well.
Post pics and instructions if you get to it 1st









well actually EuroTra$H, the mod bug has been with me since my Jetta MKIV days! lol! Yes, I'll post pics afterwards.


----------



## kpg111 (May 5, 2002)

*Re: S6 LED Lights (kpg111) UPDATE*

I tried to do this mod today. I took out the front bumpers, did some measuring and everything will fit with some minor modifications (dremel time!) to the mesh grilles and front bumpers. But I have hit a road block. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif I cannot find, if somebody can provide me with the wire colors for the park lights. 
I have to postpone this for the time being. Got to do some researching..... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by kpg111 at 4:47 PM 2-23-2008_


----------



## amv (Apr 21, 2006)

that's a great mod


----------



## kpg111 (May 5, 2002)

*Re: S6 LED Lights (kpg111) UPDATE (kpg111)*

Finally...I have already found a power source for the lights.







I will pursue this mod hopefully this weekend.


----------



## bobzed57 (Nov 5, 2005)

*Re: S6 LED Lights (kpg111)*

looks like something a brothel-keeper would do to his Treg http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: S6 LED Lights (bobzed57)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobzed57* »_looks like something a brothel-keeper would do to his Treg http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

You say this like being a brothel-keeper is a bad thing.


----------



## kpg111 (May 5, 2002)

*Re: S6 LED Lights (bobzed57)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobzed57* »_looks like something a brothel-keeper would do to his Treg http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

For me this is a nice aesthetic mod for the touareg, some may not like it but to each his own right? I will still do it . . . even if you call me a brothel-keeper,







heck w/c is not, as spockat have said, a bad thing


----------



## miraclewhips (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: S6 LED Lights (bobzed57)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bobzed57* »_looks like something a brothel-keeper would do to his Treg http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

I don't see anywhere in the OP where the poster asks for anyones opinion about how these will _look_. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## kpg111 (May 5, 2002)

*Re: S6 LED Lights (miraclewhips)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miraclewhips* »_
I don't see anywhere in the OP where the poster asks for anyones opinion about how these will _look_. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


Yes...miraclewhips, thanks.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TighTT (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: S6 LED Lights (kpg111)*

Please keep us informed!!! Im in northern NJ and would love to see it when you're finished!!


----------



## Luzy V8 (Jan 10, 2008)

*Re: S6 LED Lights (TighTT)*

Hey kpg11,
I will do this modification on my V8 too. 
It looks great: (i.e. VW rabbit)
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=VGcuzf_chk4
Where will you connect the wiring ?
Many people used on Touaregs 
- from the left headlight the plus connection (15a) ==> red wire
- from the left headlight the signal of the left parking light ==> lilac/yellow wire
- from the right headlight the signal of the right parking light ==> lilac/yellow wire
I did not start the modification yet, because
1.) currently it is too cold in my garage
2.) I want to include the dimming function, which needs a seperate control unit. Unfortunately I haven't found anyone who sells it in US. So I will buy it when I am in Germany next time (March or April).
http://www.car4style.de/catalo...d=341 (choose english language on the right side)
OK, some people are still not satisfied with the "dimming-function":
http://youtube.com/watch?v=0BB...lated 
I would appreciate if you could make a lot of photos how you installed it and where and how you screwed on and wired the LED lights.
Regarding the statement "brothel-keeper": this would mean that Audi wants to produce vehicles only for this kind of customer segment in future, because all new Audi models will receive the LED DRL's. Many other OEMs are currently following this strategy, including VW (see Phaeton), Porsche ….. and be surprised who else.


----------



## vw117 (Aug 4, 2002)

*Re: S6 LED Lights (TighTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TighTT* »_Please keep us informed!!! Im in northern NJ and would love to see it when you're finished!!

kpg, me too-I would love to see it when you're done


----------



## kpg111 (May 5, 2002)

*Re: S6 LED Lights (vw117)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw117* »_
kpg, me too-I would love to see it when you're done

Yes...I'll update you guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kpg111 (May 5, 2002)

*Re: S6 LED Lights (Luzy V8)*

luzy v8, I have three options to connect these lights, from the fog lights and the two that you have just mentioned. You are indeed correct, other car manufacturers and tuners alike are starting to incorporate these LED lights on their cars. One such tuner is HEICO. They have the new Volvo S80 that they tuned...and all I can say is WOW! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TighTT (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: S6 LED Lights (kpg111)*

Hey kpg,

I see in your SIG it says you install rear fogs in T-regs. What exactly is involved in the install?? Maybe once you figure out the S6 LED's...you'd be up to install them + rear fogs on my ride??


----------



## kpg111 (May 5, 2002)

*Re: S6 LED Lights (TighTT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TighTT* »_Hey kpg,

I see in your SIG it says you install rear fogs in T-regs. What exactly is involved in the install?? Maybe once you figure out the S6 LED's...you'd be up to install them + rear fogs on my ride??









TighTT, basicially running the wires from the driver side bulb carrier to connect to the control module, yeah I'll do it! Just wanted to make sure that the S6 LED install is fail-safe.








BTW, where do you guys run your TC's during winter? I still was not able to go to Nanuet and run with you guys....can't wait for warmer weather.


_Modified by kpg111 at 10:27 AM 2-27-2008_


----------



## TighTT (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: S6 LED Lights (kpg111)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kpg111* »_
TighTT, basicially running the wires from the driver side bulb carrier to connect to the control module, yeah I'll do it! Just wanted to make sure that the S6 LED install is fail-safe.








BTW, where do you guys run your TC's during winter? I still was not able to go to Nanuet and run with you guys....can't wait for warmer weather.

_Modified by kpg111 at 10:27 AM 2-27-2008_

Winter = MiniZ's. I ran the mini's with them for a week or two...then got bored. I cant wait for warmer weather so I can run the 10th scale and my heli's! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: S6 LED Lights (miraclewhips)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miraclewhips* »_Would you be able to find this photo again? Are you thinking of running these without the foglights, or in addition to the foglights and headlights? (3 sets of lights up front?)

I think he's talking about these.


----------



## miraclewhips (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: S6 LED Lights (Aloha-boy)*

Right, got it. Thanks for the higher res photo though!
Those look pretty damn sexy!


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: S6 LED Lights (miraclewhips)*

If you want a ready-made harness for these lights, we have them in stock...


----------



## kpg111 (May 5, 2002)

*Re: S6 LED Lights (OEMpl.us)*

sent you a PM


----------



## TOUAREG Q8 (Jan 3, 2009)

OEMplus.com said:


> If you want a ready-made harness for these lights, we have them in stock...



i just ordered this cable.... does it require a resistor ? 

and how to connect the relay?


----------

